# will she have horns?



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

my little 3 week old boer doe has little bud looking things on her head but havent come though the skin. at 3 weeks should i be seeing horns?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she could be a late bloomer in the horns department but if you don't see anything in the next week or so breaking through the skin then you have a polled goat.


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks i hope shes polled like my wether cause i dont like the horns like my female pygmy/cross.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

females horns usually grow a lot slower than the males in my experience. We though one of our doelings were pollled but it actually just took her a long time to grow them.


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

Can you post a pic of her head? does her hair swirl around where the horns usually grow?


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

if you don't want horns, you really should disbud her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes sarah but if she is polled then having her disbudded would be a waste of time and other things.


beings that she is a boer doe and you don't see horn growth yet it makes me lean toward polled then horned.


----------



## Chaty (Oct 5, 2007)

Is there polled in her breeding? I have polled goats and unless 1 parent is polled she will grow horns... I do breed my polled buck to my horned does. I have gotten 2 polled and 1 horned set of triplets and it does take a while for the horns of a doe to erupt...she might be polled but I personally havent heard of polled boers. Is she a full boer or a % boer. That should tell you also. just a little info..


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

I have polled goats. Mine are % boers. You can tell by the hair around the horn area. That is why I asked about swirls! Last year was my first time guessing and I was wrong on a couple. But this year I was right, and called them as they where born!! Live and learn. I just never payed attention to how long it took for the horns to pop out. Will try to do that next year. just so I know!!! I now have 3 polled does.


----------



## sunshineandtulip (Nov 6, 2007)

I have one polled girl and each time at least one baby is polled. If it is polled the hair is usually flat to the head and horned it will grow in 2 little swirls were the horns will be.


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

sorry yall i have been really busy this week. finally her horns are comin out and are almost half an inch since .She is blind and has joint ill .I think it would be best not to dehorn her,cause i dont want to put her through any more pain.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

O my...so sorry to hear she's not well, please let us know how she does.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh dear lacy that is stressful. 

How is she holding up?


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

zoey passed away last night to bloat....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my how sad! :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aw, I am so sorry to hear that she didn't make it, hugs to you dear.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

As I said on your other thread, I am soo sorry!


----------

